# 2016 Nissan Rogue vibrates



## Ronnie0911 (Mar 15, 2021)

I’ve almost had my 2016 Nissan Rogue for 2 years and it’s been vibrating for almost a year now and now I’ve noticed that whenever I turn the heat or AC THE RPMS drop and it vibrates too and its been at the dealership for 3 days and they said they can’t experience any of the same issues that I’m having


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There are a couple different bulletins for vibration in the '14~'17 Rogue, NTB18-033b and NTB15-048a. Dunno if either one exactly fits your symptoms, but judge for yourself:

NTB18-033B Nissan Technical Service Bulletin (tsbsearch.com)

2014-2015 Rogue; Vibration in Steering Wheel or Passenger Front Seat (nhtsa.gov)


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Has anyone had a look at the motor mounts? A failed motor mount would act like this.


----------

